# Phrag. Peruflora's Saltimbanco



## eaborne (Jul 24, 2015)

(boissierianum x kovachii)
This is the first blooming for this plant. It's unique in it's own way.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 24, 2015)

That's a little bizarre, but interesting to see how each of the parents influences the appearance.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 24, 2015)

That is freak'in crazy. I don't know if I love it or should run from it Eron!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 24, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> That is freak'in crazy. I don't know if I love it or should run from it Eron!



Me too! But it's grown on me......


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing. I've always liked this cross; the spots really stand out in the big light pouch.


----------



## abax (Jul 24, 2015)

YES! Love the spots in the pouch and the very Victorian
look to the whole bloom...rather flouncy.


----------



## Denver (Jul 24, 2015)

I rather like it, if it darkens up a bit in cooler weather, I would probably love it.


----------



## Achamore (Jul 25, 2015)

Mulling it over... It is a bit startling, isn't it? But that's not necessarily bad. Hmmm. I'll be happier I think seeing the 2nd bloom, as that will give me time to adjust my preconceptions!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 25, 2015)

I love it! Mine's in spike after 4 years of growing it. What a challenge.. and a rather big plant! 
Congrats.


----------



## phraggy (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm not sure whether I like it or not --- but it's a fascinating bloom.

Ed


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2015)

Very interesting bloom. Good coloring.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 25, 2015)

Love the pouch!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2015)

May be a bit strange, but it is nice and symmetrical with a lovely color.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 25, 2015)

I like it


----------



## trdyl (Jul 25, 2015)

A bit odd looking, but I like it.


----------

